
The Ashtray Has Landed: The Case of Morris V. Kuhn - Hooke
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/the-ashtray-has-landed-the-case-of-morris-v-kuhn
======
ranko
See also Wittgenstein's (alleged) poker:
[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2001/mar/31/artsandhumanit...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2001/mar/31/artsandhumanities.highereducation)

